# Mysterious gold clubs



## thebewilderedgunman (3 mo ago)

Hello, I'm not sure how to start this post but i guess ill say firstly that neither i nor any of the people i know have any interest in golf and i believe that there are a total of 4 golf fields in my country so it is not a very popular sport where i'm from so when a month ago i went to my basement to search for something and i saw what appeared to me to be a gun case (my hobby is competetive shooting) i thought firstly that is a strange gun case, secondly what is it doing in the basement. Upon further inspection i found out that it was not infact a gun case at all but a set of golf clubs i spent a month asking friends, family and anyone that has even the slightest chance of being the owner but as expected no one has claimed them. So i have decided to sell them since i have no use for them, however figuring out a price for them seems to be difficult. They appear to be scott golf clubs however when i went to their website i cant find that specific model, however i did realize that golf equipment is really expensive  . Now maybe i'm bad at googling, but i would appreciate any help in determining the value of the clubs. I will attach pictures.


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi there, and welcome to the golf forum. 

That looks like a nice beginners set. When buying a similar set as a new one at some large sports shop it would probably set you back around €250, with the bag included. If golf isn't very popular around where you live you might find it difficult to fetch close to that number though. Best way to go in these cases is to check the most popular online marketplace in your area and search for similar looking golf sets. 

Plan B. is to unpack them and see if golf anything you might enjoy!


----------



## thebewilderedgunman (3 mo ago)

Considering the fact that they are not as expensive as i originally thought i might actually give golfing a try it might be a sign who knows  .Maybe i will combine skeet shooting with golf and shoot at the golfball with a shotgun after someone hits it


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

I think using them yourself is your best bet. Found some listed on Ebay Canada but well, you'll see the price being asked. $45 CDN is about 70 Lev so.......


----------



## thebewilderedgunman (3 mo ago)

well guess its time to try out a new hobby i guess thank you for the information


----------

